# Dammm, i forget how strong Lesnar actually is



## H-Deep (Feb 3, 2009)

I just stumbled across this and it makes you wonder how strong Lesnar actually is.






The big show is around 500lbs and to hold and run with him like that is just incredible.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

I hope he picks up and slams one of his future opponents like that. Then il have some respect for him!


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

H-Deep said:


> The big show is around 500lbs and to hold and run with him like that is just incredible.


I dont think show is 500, WWE boosts the numbers.


----------



## brewboo (Jul 22, 2009)

Chileandude said:


> I dont think show is 500, WWE boosts the numbers.


yeah, 450lbs is so much lighter


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

well, it's a 10% weight difference. Not really meaningless. Also I think Brock is a lot more natural now than he was on WWE. If you know what I mean.


----------



## Bzaal (Sep 4, 2009)

Yes, Brock himself was a lot bigger when he was in the WWE.


----------



## NGen2010 (Jun 3, 2008)

but can he take a punch. We'll soon find out.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Brock sucks lol


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

Funny thing, I was the one who uploded that video on youtube.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

GKY said:


> Funny thing, I was the one who uploded that video on youtube.


haha, ya that's always funny. I sometimes still see people linking my upload of franklin vs eastman in WFA.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x28lne_franklineastman_extreme


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

HexRei said:


> haha, ya that's always funny. I sometimes still see people linking my upload of franklin vs eastman in WFA.
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x28lne_franklineastman_extreme


To be honest, I've been amazed. This video has been getting a shitload of views since I uploaded it. It really does prove Brocks drawing power, slap his name on anything and you got a hit.


----------



## YOURMOMWASHERE (Sep 20, 2009)

He should try that with carwin, so carwin can knock his face off into outer space


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

That's not really anything. He's basically just falling forward, not really running. I'm not too "strong" but I've double leg scooped 300+lb guys without too much effort, I can't imagine this specific feat being too much harder.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

CharlieZ said:


> fuckk wwe , shits so fake


yeah its all mirrors and CGI


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

not really that impressive when u see a guy lift the big show who doesnt use steroids 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BLIKm6UZKA


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

Damnnnn I forgot how bad WWE was, to think there are men that are in their twenties and thirties in the crowd is a sad sad thing.

Edit : Yo Charlie Z yo back dawg! didn't you get banned for being 2 gangster up in here?


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Goldberg > Lesnar


----------



## Light_Speed (Jun 3, 2009)

steveo412 said:


> Brock sucks lol



wtf when did golderberg come to the wwe...**** and stone cold came back.... i used to dream about stone cold vs golderberg wen i was a kid lol


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

don't take this in a bad way.. but who really gives half a shit? WWE is SOOOOOOOOOOOO SOOOOOOOOOO SOOOOOOOOOO SOOOOOOOOOO stupid


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

I'd love to see all those WWE guys face off against UFC fighters... all that drama and spandex vs. actual talent. Is that sadistic of me?


----------



## H-Deep (Feb 3, 2009)

Mjr180 said:


> Damnnnn I forgot how bad WWE was, to think there are men that are in their twenties and thirties in the crowd is a sad sad thing.
> 
> Edit : Yo Charlie Z yo back dawg! didn't you get banned for being 2 gangster up in here?


Are you one of the cool kids who walks around in their ufc t shirt so random people know you watch the ufc?

I dont really watch the wwe any more however i still respect what they do, they take much bigger risks in the ring than ufc fighters do. 

Back on topic, i was impressed with it. You gotta balance a guy whos "500lbs" and he did run forward, took about three steps before he fell. Say what you want but its not an easy thing to do (and yes i do lift weights myself before someone calls me out on not knowing how it works and what muscles are used etc)


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

H-Deep said:


> Are you one of the cool kids who walks around in their ufc t shirt so random people know you watch the ufc?
> 
> I dont really watch the wwe any more however i still respect what they do, they take much bigger risks in the ring than ufc fighters do.
> 
> Back on topic, i was impressed with it. You gotta balance a guy whos "500lbs" and he did run forward, took about three steps before he fell. Say what you want but its not an easy thing to do (and yes i do lift weights myself before someone calls me out on not knowing how it works and what muscles are used etc)


No bud. I don't wear any MMA clothing. 

I don't discredit what the athletes do, yes they are amazing. However the entire concept of scripted fighting and soap opera drama is for young children, if you read my post you will see this was my point.

Do you walk around carrying dumbbells so people know you lift weights?


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

It really just looked like he was putting the weight on himself and running forward with it...he never got him up to his shoulders or anything...it is just like holding a front squat in place and walking around...Brock weighs about 300 anyway so holding a weight of 485 is not really that impressive. Especially since I weigh 168-172 and can fully squat 315. I would have been impressed more before I actually started lifting weights.


----------



## YOURMOMWASHERE (Sep 20, 2009)

Once again brock shows how overrated he is. Carwin can bench 500+

And to the guy saying WWE wrestlers risk more and that you respect them, why? How? They are basically actors. 99% of the moves they do don't hurt. The only thing they have to do is work out.


----------



## H-Deep (Feb 3, 2009)

Mjr180 said:


> No bud. I don't wear any MMA clothing.
> 
> I don't discredit what the athletes do, yes they are amazing. However the entire concept of scripted fighting and soap opera drama is for young children, if you read my post you will see this was my point.
> 
> Do you walk around carrying dumbbells so people know you lift weights?


I do not however i have seen people walking around in training gloves when they are not at the gym. Your entitled to your views on wwe however they are your views. I personally think wwe can be watched any age as its a form of entertainment. 



YOURMOMWASHERE said:


> Once again brock shows how overrated he is. Carwin can bench 500+
> 
> And to the guy saying WWE wrestlers risk more and that you respect them, why? How? They are basically actors. 99% of the moves they do don't hurt. The only thing they have to do is work out.


lol are you being serious? This is the stupidest thing i have ever read on this forum. Infact im not even going to reply to this


----------



## dafunguru (Dec 3, 2008)

The day Lesnar powerbombs someone like Rampage did, he will become the p4p best. You heard it hear first guys.

THIS IS THE BEST POWERBOMB EVER


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

Why all the wwe hate? It can be entertaining sometimes.


----------



## dafunguru (Dec 3, 2008)

Yea well I stopped watching WWE when they took up a philosophy of Drama>Actual Wrestling. When I started watching MMA last year (the first mma event I ever watched was UFC 86) I just couldn't watch wrestling. It was too slow, and too predictable.


----------



## out 4 the count (Oct 13, 2008)

When people say wrestling is fake, they don't mean they aren't actually hurting each other, more that the opponent is compliant in all the moves.

It is infinitely easier to lift somebody and slam them when they go with your momentum rather than fighting it with gravity as you would see in an MMA fight.



> They are basically actors. 99% of the moves they do don't hurt.


And that's completely untrue. There are quite a lot of serious injuries in wrestling. Even Lesnar himself botched something and concussed himself. That's not including the fatalities which have occurred in wrestling.

They put their minds and bodies through absolute hell week in week out, which is more than can be said of MMA fighters.

Louis Theroux's weekend with the wrestlers was a big eye opener.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

YOURMOMWASHERE said:


> Once again brock shows how overrated he is. Carwin can bench 500+
> 
> And to the guy saying WWE wrestlers risk more and that you respect them, why? How? They are basically actors. 99% of the moves they do don't hurt. The only thing they have to do is work out.


Try getting dropped on your back 10-15 times a night, 300 nights a year and tell me it doesn't hurt. How many pro wrestlers have an even decent quality of living after the age of 40?



Mjr180 said:


> No bud. I don't wear any MMA clothing.
> 
> I don't discredit what the athletes do, yes they are amazing. However the entire concept of scripted fighting and soap opera drama is for young children, if you read my post you will see this was my point.
> 
> Do you walk around carrying dumbbells so people know you lift weights?


It's just like any other show on TV.


----------



## AK-Bronco (Feb 25, 2008)

H-Deep said:


> I dont really watch the wwe any more however i still respect what they do, they take much bigger risks in the ring than ufc fighters do.


Much bigger risks? I don't think any off Brock Lesner's WWE opponents ended up looking like Mir/Herring. 

It's kind of like saying the Blue Angles take more risks than their combat mission counterparts. Sure their flying is impressive, but no one is shooting at them.


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

he is strong no doubt. i cant say how strong, but i would say he is the strongest man in the ufc heavyweight division.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

WWE may be absolutely retarded, but I tell you this. I'd rather be an mma fighter than a wwe guy as far as physical wear goes. The punishment those guys put on their bodies in wrestling is only rivalled by NHL, Rugby and NFL players sometimes even those guys take less punishment than a wrestler. In the WWE Lesnar was addicted to painkillers and vodka just to deal with the pain his body was in.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

rabakill said:


> WWE may be absolutely retarded, but I tell you this. I'd rather be an mma fighter than a wwe guy as far as physical wear goes. The punishment those guys put on their bodies in wrestling is only rivalled by NHL, Rugby and NFL players sometimes even those guys take less punishment than a wrestler. In the WWE Lesnar was addicted to painkillers and vodka just to deal with the pain his body was in.


I don't really get the intersport comparisons with "wear-n-tear" or violence or whatever...each is completely situational


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

each sport has varying degrees of brain/spinal cord trauma, soft tissue damage, cartilage/ligament tears, bone fractures etc.. I'm just saying, the wwe stacks up there with the other contact sports if not worse. I'd rather take one punch from Hendo every 6 months than get slammed on my back multiple times every week.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

rabakill said:


> each sport has varying degrees of brain/spinal cord trauma, soft tissue damage, cartilage/ligament tears, bone fractures etc.. I'm just saying, the wwe stacks up there with the other contact sports if not worse. I'd rather take one punch from Hendo every 6 months than get slammed on my back multiple times every week.


First off, many fighters fight more than twice a year. Second, even when they are not fighting, they are training, and training accidents cause injuries all the time. It's not like they sit on the couch all day between fights. Third, once again, pro wrestlers are working together to *avoid* injuries. Fighters are working against each other with the goal of inflicting them, even in training when they aren't going full blast people get knocked out, tear ligaments, etc.

I'm not going to say that WWE is more or less dangerous than MMA, since it probably varies wildly depending on the individual athlete, but your comment misrepresented the average MMA fighter's regimen by quite a bit.


----------



## IP4K (Aug 11, 2009)

YOURMOMWASHERE said:


> Once again brock shows how overrated he is. Carwin can bench 500+
> 
> And to the guy saying WWE wrestlers risk more and that you respect them, why? How? They are basically actors. 99% of the moves they do don't hurt. The only thing they have to do is work out.


Alot of Nfl Players and buncha guys can bench press 500 pounds whats you point how is he over rated he obviously beat the champ


----------



## SSD (Aug 8, 2009)

Pro wrestling can be entertaining at times and if you give it a chance, a match can suck you in. However, for me, UFC takes the cake since its real and there's no bullshitting (in that the drama is secondary to the action). I got tired of WWE's secondary acting and interviews (which is like 65% of WWE nowadays) a while back but I still watch events like Wrestlemania every year with some friends just because its the best display of what they have to produce. Take this past WM, where Undertaker and HBK had a really entertaining match--I was screaming at some of the things they were doing. Its moments like those that separate pro wrestling from sports--you can't really get things to be that perfect and emotionally thrilling at the perfect time (its rare because its unpredictable for a promoter/commissioner).

Nevertheless, Lesnar is a strong, strong man. He'd pick up cattle at his farm in his teens. Years back when I was a big WWE fan (UFC had not yet exploded at the time--2002) there was a rumor going around that there were a couple of drunk guys picking on him at a bar (b/c he's so huge). They ran away and he felt insecure because he didn't do anything. So minutes later, he walked out and just turned over a random parked cargo van from the front end.

As far as Carwin, he is strong and has knockout power but he'd get assraped by Lesnar. Lesnar is bigger, stronger, and faster. He knows how to use his size and power to his advantage better than Carwin and he'd be able to control Carwin on the ground for a late 1st round TKO or submission due to strikes. Yeah, Carwin has a puncher's chance if they stood up but Lesnar is one of the smartest fighters in the HW and would never try to get into a boxing match when he is such a superior grappler than Carwin. And takes downs...don't expect anyone to successfullu defend a TD from Lesnar.


----------



## SSD (Aug 8, 2009)

Oh yeah, one more point. The biggest reason the UFC is so big now is because of Dana White's strategy to apply the pro wrestling formula to sport. Just think about it. They build up subtle characters (karate kid, asshole, underdog, people's champ). They also devote whole TV shows at developing the characters. How many times have you heard that they wanted one fighter to step into the octagon to stare down the winner for a future match. And how much time is devoted to interviews and promos?


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

SSD said:


> Oh yeah, one more point. The biggest reason the UFC is so big now is because of Dana White's strategy to apply the pro wrestling formula to sport. Just think about it. They build up subtle characters (karate kid, asshole, underdog, people's champ). They also devote whole TV shows at developing the characters. How many times have you heard that they wanted one fighter to step into the octagon to stare down the winner for a future match. And how much time is devoted to interviews and promos?


That has been around a long time...it is more because of TUF and accessibility then the above


----------



## SSD (Aug 8, 2009)

^Naw. TUF helped to bring it to a new audience but how much success would the UFC be without interviews, characters built up, etc.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

HexRei said:


> First off, many fighters fight more than twice a year. Second, even when they are not fighting, they are training, and training accidents cause injuries all the time. It's not like they sit on the couch all day between fights. Third, once again, pro wrestlers are working together to *avoid* injuries. Fighters are working against each other with the goal of inflicting them, even in training when they aren't going full blast people get knocked out, tear ligaments, etc.
> 
> I'm not going to say that WWE is more or less dangerous than MMA, since it probably varies wildly depending on the individual athlete, but your comment misrepresented the average MMA fighter's regimen by quite a bit.


First off I'm not retarded, I'm aware of how much mma guys train. It was a hyperbole to stress a point. 

On the whole, I'd say wrestling is more strenuous on the body. The typical week of a high profile mma guy and a high profile wwe guy are far different. Many of the people on this forum train mma and know what it's like. Yes there are risks associated with the training, but in wrestling every week is hard on you. Don't get me wrong, I hate wrestling and can't stand it, but there's a reason a lot of guys can participate in mma in their older years (coleman, couture and even hendo is getting up there) while wrestlers can't. A large portion of wrestlers at 46 are in substantial pain getting out of bed in the morning and just walking is hard. People just don't understand how hard it is on the body to get dropped on your back multiple times a week. Yes pro wrestlers work together to avoid injury, but most of them do suffer serious muscle and ligament tears antleast once. There's a guy named Batista in the wwe that has torn his bicep in half like 4 times, triple H tore his quad off the bone, shawn michaels almost broke his back, stone cold almost got his neck broken getting dropped on his head. I know so much because I follow the training and injuries of multiple contact sports, my ex-girlfriend was a kinesiologist so it got me hooked on the subject. Point being, I'd rather train mma anyday than go into a WWE match.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

SSD said:


> ^Naw. TUF helped to bring it to a new audience but how much success would the UFC be without interviews, characters built up, etc.


Seriously? That stuff was going on long before TUF...did you not watch back then? It certainly adds to it for many people...for me personally it is pretty lame though.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

WWE wrestlers are so underrated by so called "hardcore" MMA fans its just bullshit. More people get hurt in pro wrestling than ever have in MMA. There are wrestlers who wanted to go over to MMA in there mid to late 30's but couldn't a good example being Kurt Angle. Just because its scripted doesn't mean its "fake".. WWE wrestlers have a much much much harder profession than MMA fighters.


----------



## SSD (Aug 8, 2009)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Seriously? That stuff was going on long before TUF...did you not watch back then? It certainly adds to it for many people...for me personally it is pretty lame though.


You don't care about what these fighters have to say or the feud between fighters (ex. Rampage/Wand)? Also, TUF helped launch these UFC into the mainstream but has since faded away. What maintains the growth of the UFC now is the stories/starpowers/etc. Do you think that people want to see Tito Ortiz fight because he is a great fighter? Of course not and neither do they want to see Lesnar fight because he is an exciting fighter.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

SSD said:


> You don't care about what these fighters have to say or the feud between fighters (ex. Rampage/Wand)? Also, TUF helped launch these UFC into the mainstream but has since faded away. What maintains the growth of the UFC now is the stories/starpowers/etc. Do you think that people want to see Tito Ortiz fight because he is a great fighter? Of course not and neither do they want to see Lesnar fight because he is an exciting fighter.


No I don't care at all about interviews, stories, personal feuds, etc...all I want to see is good technical fighting with a strong desire and ability from each involved to finish the fight...I think what maintains it now is the fact that the mainstream got educated and introduced to it; therefore, creating a fan out of them. I think you are crediting the stories too much honestly. I never said they didn't play a part...only that they aren't as important as you are making them out to be. 

Knowing the fighters by name is what creates the interest. That is why the hardcore fans are tuned into every event and other more casual fans tune in to see their faves or the fighters they know.


----------



## SSD (Aug 8, 2009)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> No I don't care at all about interviews, stories, personal feuds, etc...all I want to see is good technical fighting with a strong desire and ability from each involved to finish the fight...I think what maintains it now is the fact that the mainstream got educated and introduced to it; therefore, creating a fan out of them. I think you are crediting the stories too much honestly. I never said they didn't play a part...only that they aren't as important as you are making them out to be.
> 
> Knowing the fighters by name is what creates the interest. That is why the hardcore fans are tuned into every event and other more casual fans tune in to see their faves or the fighters they know.


Kimbo Slice is not the biggest name in MMA (smaller than Couture, Carano, Ortiz, etc.) and has yet to have a credible string of wins, yet he has been involved in 3 of the 4 most watched mma matches of all time. People "want" to see him, regardless of winning or losing or how entertaining the match is.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

SSD said:


> Kimbo Slice is not the biggest name in MMA (smaller than Couture, Carano, Ortiz, etc.) and has yet to have a credible string of wins, yet he has been involved in 3 of the 4 most watched mma matches of all time. People "want" to see him, regardless of winning or losing or how entertaining the match is.


Yeah because they know who he is...he wouldn't have ever been involved in MMA nor would people have cared if it weren't for TUF though. That is my point...it has been on the forefront of the sporting world since Griffin and Bonnar put it there. That one season/fight had more to do with the success of MMA then any combination of other things that Dana/Lorenzo/Joe Silva have ever done since.


----------



## Kodiac26170 (Jul 30, 2009)

Lesnar's stats when he was at training camp for the Vikings included a 475lb bench press, 695lb squat, 4.7 second forty-yard dash, 10 foot standing broad jump, and a 35 inch vertical leap. All while weighing in at a 290lbs.

Emmit Smith, Vince Young, and Jerry Rice did not run the forty as fast as Brock did.

Call Brock what you want but he is definatly a unique athlete.


I have also read several different times that at the height of his "pro"wrestling career he benched 650 pounds. 

Speaking of strong fighters Tank Abbot comes to mind. He has been observed benching 600+ on several occasions. I cant remember who it was but i remember him almost throwing a guy out of the Octagon or over the fence.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Kodiac26170 said:


> Lesnar's stats when he was at training camp for the Vikings included a 475lb bench press, 695lb squat, 4.7 second forty-yard dash, 10 foot standing broad jump, and a 35 inch vertical leap. All while weighing in at a 290lbs.
> 
> Emmit Smith, Vince Young, and Jerry Rice did not run the forty as fast as Brock did.
> 
> Call Brock what you want but he is definatly a unique athlete.


What the hell are you putting Vince Young in a sentence with Emmitt and Jerry for? 

Second...how many defenders caught Jerry and Emmitt from behind when they were not over 35? Yeah that is probably going to be in single digits. 

But then again...this info is probably from Bleacher Report or some crappy blog like that.


----------



## Kodiac26170 (Jul 30, 2009)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> What the hell are you putting Vince Young in a sentence with Emmitt and Jerry for?
> 
> Second...how many defenders caught Jerry and Emmitt from behind when they were not over 35? Yeah that is probably going to be in single digits.
> 
> But then again...this info is probably from Bleacher Report or some crappy blog like that.


Just putting it in perspective, sorry my post offended you so bad. You kinda remind me of my ex, bitching, complaining etc... if all your gonna do is complain or run someone down why dont ya keep your mouth shut. :sarcastic12:

And no it wasnt from bleacher report.


----------



## YOURMOMWASHERE (Sep 20, 2009)

I knew most of you lesnar lovers are closet WWE lovers, this thread just proves it LOL!

WWE is all fake, and like hex said they try their best NOT to hurt people. Try sparring like a MMA fighter everyday. Have you seen dan hendersons ears and flat nose? Thats called sparring everyday for 20+ years. No pro wrestler can come close to that.

I guess some of you WWE kids think getting hit by a plastic chair hurts LOL, or a guy stomping the ground when he "hits" you. LOL!


----------



## turbohall (Aug 6, 2009)

YOURMOMWASHERE said:


> I knew most of you lesnar lovers are closet WWE lovers, this thread just proves it LOL!
> 
> WWE is all fake, and like hex said they try their best NOT to hurt people. Try sparring like a MMA fighter everyday. Have you seen dan hendersons ears and flat nose? Thats called sparring everyday for 20+ years. No pro wrestler can come close to that.
> 
> I guess some of you WWE kids think getting hit by a plastic chair hurts LOL, or a guy stomping the ground when he "hits" you. LOL!


Agree, but have you seen Brock's ear, its not as bad as Dan's but it still messed up. I am sure it is from his college wrestling days. But this video does some good for Brock. Go on Youtube look for Brock vs Undertaker in Hell in Cell and you will see what kind of gas and strength Brock has. After 10 minutes of wrestling he still had enough left to throw Undertaker on his shoulders like a sack of potatoes.


----------



## YOURMOMWASHERE (Sep 20, 2009)

No doubt brock was a hell of a (real) division 1 wrestler but I still think hes way overrated by WWE people.


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

It's cool if you like WWE drama, I suppose you watch shows like "days of our lives" One tree hill and Gossip girl.

It's fine, we all have our secrets


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Mjr180 said:


> It's cool if you like WWE drama, I suppose you watch shows like "days of our lives" One tree hill and Gossip girl.
> 
> It's fine, we all have our secrets


I've watched professional wrestling for about 20 years, and I don't watch _Days of Our Lives_, _One Tree Hill_, or _Gossip Girl_. It doesn't mean that I live in a trailer. It doesn't mean that I have a mullet. It doesn't mean I'm a drunk.

It's entertaining, and to each his own.


----------



## H-Deep (Feb 3, 2009)

YOURMOMWASHERE said:


> I knew most of you lesnar lovers are closet WWE lovers, this thread just proves it LOL!
> 
> WWE is all fake, and like hex said they try their best NOT to hurt people. Try sparring like a MMA fighter everyday. Have you seen dan hendersons ears and flat nose? Thats called sparring everyday for 20+ years. No pro wrestler can come close to that.
> 
> I guess some of you WWE kids think getting hit by a plastic chair hurts LOL, or a guy stomping the ground when he "hits" you. LOL!


Your one of those people who are so dumb and stupid that its not even worth peoples time trying to explain stuff to you.

Do you think people are ashamed of watching the wwe? I dont watch it like i used to when i was younger however i still was Wrestlemania and watch that ever year and will continue to do so for years to come.

Also you say no pro wrestler can come close to dan henderson looks, what about all the pro wrestlers that have died young because of addiction to pain killers or other substances they need in order to be able to do their job.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Kodiac26170 said:


> Just putting it in perspective, sorry my post offended you so bad. You kinda remind me of my ex, bitching, complaining etc... if all your gonna do is complain or run someone down why dont ya keep your mouth shut. :sarcastic12:
> 
> And no it wasnt from bleacher report.


Nice try...but you did actually steal that info word for word from none other then Bleacher Report...BTW you just got pwned and neg repped by me for lying and being a douche about it.



> *Brock Lesnar: Future Of The Heavyweight Division*
> 
> *by* Matt H  *Matt H*
> 
> ...


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/72980-brock-lesnar-future-of-the-heavyweight-division

That is how you credit someone else for their work. You don't just steal it and call it your own.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Kodiac26170 said:


> Just putting it in perspective, sorry my post offended you so bad. You kinda remind me of my ex, bitching, complaining etc... if all your gonna do is complain or run someone down why dont ya keep your mouth shut. :sarcastic12:
> 
> And no it wasnt from bleacher report.





ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Nice try...but you did actually steal that info word for word from none other then Bleacher Report...BTW you just got pwned and neg repped by me for lying and being a douche about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep it civil Kodiac, you post things you may get called on them, keep it civil dude and make your point....:thumbsup:

CC420


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Nefilim777 said:


> I'd love to see all those WWE guys face off against UFC fighters... all that drama and spandex vs. actual talent. Is that sadistic of me?


Wait, sports entertainers aren't talented at what they do? 

Idiot.


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

UrbanBounca said:


> I've watched professional wrestling for about 20 years, and I don't watch _Days of Our Lives_, _One Tree Hill_, or _Gossip Girl_. It doesn't mean that I live in a trailer. It doesn't mean that I have a mullet. It doesn't mean I'm a drunk.
> 
> It's entertaining, and to each his own.


Yeah I am just playing dude,
I don't live in the states so I don't see it very often and I guess I probably miss out on the better shows that may be worth watching


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Come on guys. Discuss it in a rational way...no more insults. The thread will get closed if you keep that up. Just play nice please...


----------



## YOURMOMWASHERE (Sep 20, 2009)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Wait, sports entertainers aren't talented at what they do?


No they aren't talented at all. I've seen better acting from weekday soap operas, oh wait isn't wwe just a soap opera for ********?


----------



## Seperator88 (Jul 12, 2009)

YOURMOMWASHERE said:


> I knew most of you lesnar lovers are closet WWE lovers, this thread just proves it LOL!
> 
> WWE is all fake, and like hex said they try their best NOT to hurt people. Try sparring like a MMA fighter everyday. Have you seen dan hendersons ears and flat nose? Thats called sparring everyday for 20+ years. No pro wrestler can come close to that.
> 
> I guess some of you WWE kids think getting hit by a plastic chair hurts LOL, or a guy stomping the ground when he "hits" you. LOL!



and look at hulk hogan, oh yea, that guy is in great shape after 20 years of "fake" fighting.... grow up dude, wrestling fans aren't even bashing mma yet, why are you bashing them. and why are you telling us like we don't know? "hey everyone wrestling is fake! so is santa claus!"


Also, entertainment wrestling is dying down and a lot has to do with the generation, just like any other fad, almost any of our dad's can still remember their favorite wrestler and when he beat this guy and jumped off the ropes this time, it was a big deal back in the day and did a lot for entertainment in the television industry. It still changes and tries to keep up even though everyone knows it's fake.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Ok, no more crap in this thread, starting now there will be no warnings in this thread, I will be infracting anybody who is either baiting,insulting or trolling.


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Ok, no more crap in this thread, starting now there will be no warnings in this thread, I will be infracting anybody who is either baiting,insulting or trolling.


Lesnar is such a polarizing figure that any comment about him could be deemed to be baiting, insulting or trolling depending on your personal opinion. 

However, anyone who condemns WWE for "being fake" is obviously ignorant. WWE is sports entertainment. SSD made some excellent points about the larger than life characters involved and the emotional crescendo's that can be generated by simulated fighting action. 

This kind of flawed logic would surely prevent Mjr180 and Yourmomwashere from watching Hollywood movies too because they are all fake. Personally I'd get very sick and tired of watching documentaries.


----------



## Kodiac26170 (Jul 30, 2009)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Nice try...but you did actually steal that info word for word from none other then Bleacher Report...BTW you just got pwned and neg repped by me for lying and being a douche about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the lesson on ethics. I got what I posted from an email that was sent to me. Never heard of bleacher report untill you brought it up. Thanks for telling on me....whaaaa..whaaa:sad02::sad02:

To get back on subject, does the fact of where those stats came from make them false? I posted a valid post to contribute to the thread and immediatly the hating started. You have asked me what the hell I was thinking, you called me a douche....Whatever, I am over it, and I am not even gonna tattle on you.


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

RushFan said:


> This kind of flawed logic would surely prevent Mjr180 and Yourmomwashere from watching Hollywood movies too because they are all fake. Personally I'd get very sick and tired of watching documentaries.


Well in truth,I dislike alot of hollywood movies. If the action is overly fake, or the story line non believable then I can't watch it.

Just different personalities I guess. I don't enjoy watching WWE for what it is. I respect the athletes big time. But the show itself appeals to a certain audience. I like many don't understand the appeal at all. 

I don't see the flawed logic you speak of.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Kodiac26170 said:


> Thanks for the lesson on ethics. I got what I posted from an email that was sent to me. Never heard of bleacher report until you brought it up. Thanks for telling on me....whaaaa..whaaa:sad02::sad02:
> 
> To get back on subject, does the fact of where those stats came from make them false? I posted a valid post to contribute to the thread and immediately the hating started. You have asked me what the hell I was thinking, you called me a douche....Whatever, I am over it, and I am not even gonna tattle on you.


 
Well you tattled....at least reported the post.....So both of you keep it civil...it seems you were called a douche for writing on something you had wrong info on...Not cool.....ZZTigers keep it civil.....

This goes to both you guys, both of you are capable of discussing like men...

CC420:thumb02:


----------



## YOURMOMWASHERE (Sep 20, 2009)

RushFan said:


> Lesnar is such a polarizing figure that any comment about him could be deemed to be baiting, insulting or trolling depending on your personal opinion.
> 
> However, anyone who condemns WWE for "being fake" is obviously ignorant. WWE is sports entertainment. SSD made some excellent points about the larger than life characters involved and the emotional crescendo's that can be generated by simulated fighting action.
> 
> This kind of flawed logic would surely prevent Mjr180 and Yourmomwashere from watching Hollywood movies too because they are all fake. Personally I'd get very sick and tired of watching documentaries.


I hate everything that is fake. Girls with fake bodies, people with fake personalities, fake "reality" tv shows, I just hate FAKENESS. I will never like wwe.

I also don't like most hollywood movies unless they are realistic. and I prefer documentaries.


----------



## SSD (Aug 8, 2009)

YOURMOMWASHERE said:


> I hate everything that is fake. Girls with fake bodies, people with fake personalities, fake "reality" tv shows, I just hate FAKENESS. I will never like wwe.
> 
> I also don't like most hollywood movies unless they are realistic. and I prefer documentaries.


Your logic is flawed. Just because a Hollywood movie is realistic doesn't make it any less fake. Also, a lot of documentaries exaggerate their stories.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

rabakill said:


> there's a reason a lot of guys can participate in mma in their older years (coleman, couture and even hendo is getting up there) while wrestlers can't.


all those guys are wrestlers, lol.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Intermission said:


> don't take this in a bad way.. but who really gives half a shit? WWE is SOOOOOOOOOOOO SOOOOOOOOOO SOOOOOOOOOO SOOOOOOOOOO stupid


How could anyone _possibly_ take that in a bad way???


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

rabakill said:


> First off I'm not retarded, I'm aware of how much mma guys train. It was a hyperbole to stress a point.
> 
> On the whole, I'd say wrestling is more strenuous on the body. The typical week of a high profile mma guy and a high profile wwe guy are far different. Many of the people on this forum train mma and know what it's like. Yes there are risks associated with the training, but in wrestling every week is hard on you. Don't get me wrong, I hate wrestling and can't stand it, but there's a reason a lot of guys can participate in mma in their older years (coleman, couture and even hendo is getting up there) while wrestlers can't. A large portion of wrestlers at 46 are in substantial pain getting out of bed in the morning and just walking is hard. People just don't understand how hard it is on the body to get dropped on your back multiple times a week. Yes pro wrestlers work together to avoid injury, but most of them do suffer serious muscle and ligament tears antleast once. There's a guy named Batista in the wwe that has torn his bicep in half like 4 times, triple H tore his quad off the bone, shawn michaels almost broke his back, stone cold almost got his neck broken getting dropped on his head. I know so much because I follow the training and injuries of multiple contact sports, my ex-girlfriend was a kinesiologist so it got me hooked on the subject. Point being, I'd rather train mma anyday than go into a WWE match.


First off, have you "trained MMA"? I have. And although I've never been in a "WWE match", I'd take it any day over an actual MMA rules fight if I was mainly concerned with avoiding injury.

Second,


> there's a reason a lot of guys can participate in mma in their older years (coleman, couture and even hendo is getting up there) while wrestlers can't.


 Those guys are all wrestlers. REAL wrestlers. Who have been doing it their whole lives pretty much, and that includes training daily. 

Third, I have no way to verify that your pro wrestling dudes injuries are real. Neither do you, because medical records are legally private, they can say whatever they want and no one can prove them wrong. I could literally say I had a stroke today and you could not possibly prove me wrong. If you want to buy that story- and if you want to further assume it's not because of a terrible diet, lots of steroids, and an unbalanced workout regime, (and rather because they are just so hardcore) that's your choice.

Fourth, pro wrestling is not an actual sport. Real sports involve competition. Pro wrestling is entertainment and has more in common with cirque de soleil than MMA.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

It's not the moves themselves, necessarily, that makes pro wrestling hard on the participants. 

It's performing them 300 nights a year, working injured all the time, traveling constantly, taking painkillers so you can still work out while you're injured and taking steroids so you can make the most of what workout time you have and maintain the show physique the industry demands.

Oh, and constantly being worried Vince McMahon is going to can your ass if you're out injured for too long.



PS - And no, I'm not saying it's harder than MMA.


----------



## G0K0S (Dec 27, 2008)

I may have to leave this board after reading this thread. Now I feel like half of you are "pro wrestling" fans. Yikes... I made fun of that shit when I was like 8 (No, I'm not trying to sound cool). It's one of the most embarrassing things on TV. It rivals the VH1 reality shows.

Some of the things they do are "impressive," yes. But only impressive because they're stupid things to do.

I wish I could throw someone so violently that the momentum causes them to run into a rope, bounce off, then run back to me. And then not see my arm there. Jesus...


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Just because someone acknowledges the dangers and difficulties inherent in professional wrestling, it does not mean they have either identified themselves as fans or encouraged others to be fans.

It's a high-risk, high-reward kind of lifestyle. If it wasn't, there wouldn't be so many pro wrestlers who died before they hit 50.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

HexRei said:


> First off, have you "trained MMA"? I have. And although I've never been in a "WWE match", I'd take it any day over an actual MMA rules fight if I was mainly concerned with avoiding injury.



A MMA fighter at the highest level rarely will have more than 6 fights a year, Pro-wrestlers on the other side will easily have more than 100.

You can't compare 1 to 1


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

HexRei said:


> First off, have you "trained MMA"? I have. And although I've never been in a "WWE match", I'd take it any day over an actual MMA rules fight if I was mainly concerned with avoiding injury.
> 
> Second, Those guys are all wrestlers. REAL wrestlers. Who have been doing it their whole lives pretty much, and that includes training daily.
> 
> ...


one mma match versus one wrestling match, definitely a mma match. There are ways to know that they aren't fake (or keyfabe in wrestling), the knowledge usually goes public when a wrestler is legitimately injured, and it's pretty obvious when an injury happens in wrestling and when they are faking it. I agree, they have horrible diets/take roids and that contributes to them hurting themselves. Of course it's not real competition. You're completely missing the point though, I am in no way supporting wrestling or saying it's a good thing, just saying I'd rather be an mma fighter than a pro wrestler. 

You boggle me though, like I don't know the difference between wrestling entertainment and competitive wrestling... I'm well aware that Randy Couture's base skills are in wrestling. Go get dropped on your back from a 300 pound man at his shoulder height and see how you feel, Hulk Hogan shoots himself up with painkillers because of how it messed him up so bad. It's fake in that the punches are pulled and the ending is scripted, here's a guy, breaking his neck in a fake match with Brock Lesnar, I'd rather get knocked out by Hendo.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkROxGOTXWI&NR=1

here's a few more, another guy getting his neck broken, it ended his career

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkROxGOTXWI&NR=1

another herniating some disks in his back

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkROxGOTXWI&NR=1


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

rabakill said:


> one mma match versus one wrestling match, definitely a mma match. There are ways to know that they aren't fake (or keyfabe in wrestling), the knowledge usually goes public when a wrestler is legitimately injured, and it's pretty obvious when an injury happens in wrestling and when they are faking it. I agree, they have horrible diets/take roids and that contributes to them hurting themselves. Of course it's not real competition. You're completely missing the point though, I am in no way supporting wrestling or saying it's a good thing, just saying I'd rather be an mma fighter than a pro wrestler.


 Well so would I, but not because I think pro wrestlers all take more abuse.



> You boggle me though, like I don't know the difference between wrestling entertainment and competitive wrestling... I'm well aware that Randy Couture's base skills are in wrestling. Go get dropped on your back from a 300 pound man at his shoulder height and see how you feel, Hulk Hogan shoots himself up with painkillers because of how it messed him up so bad.


Go do a night of perfomance with a guy who is not actually trying to injure you but simply perform the move with the least effort and most safety (and keep in mind you are probably around that size too), is giving you rest periods when you need them, and I bet you'd still be better off than doing the same time with someone who had actual intention to hurt you. And in terms of training, I think the point still stands, even moreso. In sparring and grappling I think MMA competitors go harder than pro wrestlers, because they are training to do real damage, not make a light impact look brutal.

Furthermore, there are levels involved here. I attend local MMA competitions and see people getting knocked out and taking serious injuries (Rumble At The Roseland, for example). On the flipside, I attend local pro wrestling matches (Portland Organic Wrestling, for example) and there is almost no real danger at all. You are comparing the absolute top tier of pro wrestling which only comprises a tiny portion to the whole of MMA, and I think in general MMA is still more dangerous to competitors at all levels because it is still a brutal combat sport, no matter the tier.



> It's fake in that the punches are pulled and the ending is scripted, here's a guy, breaking his neck in a fake match with Brock Lesnar.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkROxGOTXWI&NR=1


Was that video really supposed to prove something? Hell, even assuming that it was a REAL break (unverifiable) and that it was a life-threatening break (unlikely, considering he was able to perform again a year or so later, and peformed for another six years after that) it really doesn't prove anything at all.



Chileandude said:


> A MMA fighter at the highest level rarely will have more than 6 fights a year, Pro-wrestlers on the other side will easily have more than 100.
> 
> You can't compare 1 to 1


most pro wrestlers have zero fights per year.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

It's easy to know that he got a legitimate injury because they don't hide it. On tv they try to sell injuries, but off camera they don't try to hide anything. Everyone knows what's fake and what's not. And you can walk after breaking your neck if you don't damage your spinal cord and get the disks fused, like the surgery tito ortiz had. The video was to show that the injuries don't happen on purpose, and you couldn't be more wrong about there being no risk to guys at wrestling, seriously... you're just being condescending now to prove your point. The majority of guys accumulate injuries from the constant wear of being dropped every week and not being able to recuperate. I'm not trying to say wrestlers are hardcore or anything, and of course I recognize the dangers involved in mma, injuries happen all the time. You're just unwilling to listen to reason, I don't need to verify what's a legitimate injury or not because they admit it themselves what's real not and what's not, go ask a guy about his fake injury and he'll tell you straight up it wasn't real, go ask one about a real one and he'll tell you about it. You're clear hatred for wrestling is absolutely clouding any sense of logic and reason.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

rabakill said:


> It's easy to know that he got a legitimate injury because they don't hide it. On tv they try to sell injuries, but off camera they don't try to hide anything. Everyone knows what's fake and what's not.


If that were true, pro wrestling wouldn't sell. It's the people who believe that it's *sorta* real that keep the orgs in business. Sure, most of them will admit that that its scripted but from my experience, most of them think, somewhere in the back of their minds, that this is still *kinda* real, that these guys are still the badasses they pretend to be, behind the mask or whatever.


> And you can walk after breaking your neck if you don't damage your spinal cord and get the disks fused, like the surgery tito ortiz had. The video was to show that the injuries don't happen on purpose, and you couldn't be more wrong about there being no risk to guys at wrestling, seriously... you're just being condescending now to prove your point. The majority of guys accumulate injuries from the constant wear of being dropped every week and not being able to recuperate. I'm not trying to say wrestlers are hardcore or anything, and of course I recognize the dangers involved in mma, injuries happen all the time.


Well, it actually did sound like that to me. Maybe I got the wrong idea. 


> You're just unwilling to listen to reason, I don't need to verify what's a legitimate injury or not because they admit it themselves what's real not and what's not, go ask a guy about his fake injury and he'll tell you straight up it wasn't real, go ask one about a real one and he'll tell you about it.


 Right, just like when Vince McMahon's limo exploded! Or when the heel rolls around holding his face from a pulled punch while his opponent parades around before climbing up on the ropes and leaping down on him in one of those ridiculous signature moves! 


> You're clear hatred for wrestling is absolutely clouding any sense of logic and reason.


I have incredible respect for wrestling. Soap-operate acrobatics, less so.


----------



## out 4 the count (Oct 13, 2008)

> I could literally say I had a stroke today and you could not possibly prove me wrong.


Bit like believing in God eh

The real truth of the matter is wrestlers put their bodies through a lot more shit. Remember in theory the ref should stop any MMA fight before it gets brutal or you can simply just tap out. A one off fight against an MMA fighter is of course very dangerous, but doing all those acrobatics and stunts every week adds up to a lot more danger. 

And just like the religion thread, whether you want go along with the obvious answer is up to you or not.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

i'd still contend that cirque de soleil (or even high level gymnastics) is as impressive if not moreso. if you're impressed by WWE acrobatics, they do way crazier and impressive things in a typical gymnastics tournament. i have a tough time understanding why anyone would be impressed by pro wrestling unless the roids, obviously fake violence, and soap opera drama are what you're looking for. and you'll still get to watch people suffer injuries periodically, which seems to be a sticking point.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

well you're wrong, because they talk about it openly. Talk about storylines and real injuries and scripted events. The limos exploding and bad guys pretending they are injured is obviously all part of the show, or can you not seperate reality from fiction. 99.9% of people on the face of the earth know soap-operas on tv aren't real (excluding some schizophrenics) but that doesn't mean people don't watch it. If nobody would watch fiction tv, there'd be a lot of unemployed sitcom stars, so much for your logic on that one. Hell, they even call it wrestling "entertainment" now, they aren't trying to hide shit.

you did miss the point, I'm not trying to oversell wrestling or undersell mma. You're constant sarcastic attitude is annoying as hell, you damn well know when I'm talking about wwe and when I'm not. 

Why the hell am I even talking about this anyway, I hate the WWE and can't stand it, you are just a frustrating individual who won't even begin to imagine that you may be wrong in the slightest possible way.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

I think it's hard to deny that both pro wrestlers and pro mma fighters take great deals of punishment in the ring. 

Wrestling might be fake, and it might be scripted...but the stunts they do are real. They have weekly shows, too, so every week of the year they are out there performing these stunts + pay per views. It only makes sense that after years of doing this kind of work it would take a huge toll on their bodies. 

MMA fighters perform far less than wrestlers do, but really put their lives on the line every time they perform. You've got guys getting their arms, jaws, necks, legs, ankles, whatever limbs broken all the time. 

Overall, a retired pro wrestler ends up in worse shape than a retired pro mma fighter. If you want to be in the wrestling business, wrestling will be your life.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

rabakill said:


> well you're wrong, because they talk about it openly. Talk about storylines and real injuries and scripted events. The limos exploding and bad guys pretending they are injured is obviously all part of the show, or can you not seperate reality from fiction. 99.9% of people on the face of the earth know soap-operas on tv aren't real (excluding some schizophrenics) but that doesn't mean people don't watch it. If nobody would watch fiction tv, there'd be a lot of unemployed sitcom stars, so much for your logic on that one.


 Except that they actually purvey these things as real. There was actual debated controversy about McMahon's limo explosion, I remember hearing about it and I have never even watched a WWE show in its entirety. Soap operas, Star Trek, Law and Order, all are presented as fictional. I have never heard someone claim that Vulcans are real, I have known people who thought pro wrestling matches were real, and a lot more people who were willing to ignore the reality until you cornered them about it- and even then waffled on the topic.



> Hell, they even call it wrestling "entertainment" now, they aren't trying to hide shit.


You called it a sport earlier. Just sayin. If pro wrestling is a sport, so is cirque de soleil. People working together to do cool tricks and entertain a crowd without getting hurt.


> you did miss the point, I'm not trying to oversell wrestling or undersell mma. You're constant sarcastic attitude is annoying as hell, you damn well know when I'm talking about wwe and when I'm not.
> 
> Why the hell am I even talking about this anyway, I hate the WWE and can't stand it, you are just a frustrating individual who won't even begin to imagine that you may be wrong in the slightest possible way.


No, I just disagree with you. I personally know pro wrestlers who have never had a serious injury performing, and people who have had injuries training without even taking an MMA fight. I think that overall it is safer to be in the career where you are working together to avoid injuries, than the one where you work to injure your co-worker.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

HexRei said:


> most pro wrestlers have zero fights per year.


most MMA fighters have zero prowrestling matches per year.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

yeah, and there are mma guys who get don't get injured either. Sure people think wrestling is real, what's your point, it's not presented as "real" as you say. If you go up to a pro wrestler and ask him if it's fake or not he'll get pissed, not because it's real, but because people like you who negate the punishment they put themselves through. Ask that same wrestler about storylines and they'll be happy to talk about it. Anybody who thought vince mcmahons limo blowing up was real is a moron, what's your point. The fact of the matter is people believe it's real because they want to, it's a big show and some people like to pretend, and some people just aren't that smart. 

I suggest you go to a local wrestling show and ask if you can jump off the top rope onto your back 5 or 6 times, if you feel better than you do after an average mma training session I will concede. Go ahead, try it.


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

Why don't you guys see if you can find interviews from people that have done both? That would probably be the best way to figure out which is more physcially abusive. I would say somebody that is retired from both would be best but heres a quick google search that came up with a question and answer from Krzysztof Soszynski 



> Which would you say is harder to master, pro wrestling or fighting?
> 
> I'll tell you that in pro wrestling, I was hurt a lot, lot more. You're basically on the road almost every day for a couple of weeks on end. You're always injured; you're always walking around with injuries. So that part was definitely a lot harder than mixed martial arts.
> 
> But overall, mixed martial arts is a lot harder to learn. You have so many disciplines to learn and you're never a complete fighter. There's always something to learn every day.


http://content.usatoday.com/communi...soszynski-everythings-working-out-perfectly/1

Personally I would say it probably depends on the person and their schedule but at least one guy thats done both says Pro wrestling is more physically punishing. Still I would say if you want to talk about who you should respect more than I would give that to a MMA fighter.


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

G0K0S said:


> I may have to leave this board after reading this thread. Now I feel like half of you are "pro wrestling" fans. Yikes... I made fun of that shit when I was like 8 (No, I'm not trying to sound cool). It's one of the most embarrassing things on TV. It rivals the VH1 reality shows.
> 
> Some of the things they do are "impressive," yes. But only impressive because they're stupid things to do.
> 
> I wish I could throw someone so violently that the momentum causes them to run into a rope, bounce off, then run back to me. And then not see my arm there. Jesus...


+ Rep, Favourite post EVER


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Wow, there's a whole 30 minutes of my life I will never get back from reading this entire thread. It's my own fault though, no one to blame. I think the point of the original post was missed, that Brock Lesnar is a freakazoid of an athlete, period. Why the competitive banter of mma vs. wwe came up on a UFC posting site is simply due to Lesnars previous occupation. Some good points on both sides, I'll just add this so not to have a complete waste of time...yes Santa Claus is fake too, but I still love Christmas!!!
Next time I will remember that if I get two pages into some debate about pro wrestling on an mma thread, I NEED TO STOP READING.


----------



## Bzaal (Sep 4, 2009)

Just finished reading these 10 pages of 90% bullcrap.
Sorry about my words, but I just can't stand the idioticy about pro-wrestling around here. 

Some of you guys are so deep inside the MMA's ass, that you can't even admit things, that are clearly seen from a mile. 

Someone said something about wrestlers never being injured, and just telling b/s about it; and if they are really injured, how do you know. Dude.. If Wentworth Miller, for example, is injured with a broken arm or whatever and can't actually continue his scenes, do you really think that in the middle of a prison escape he will stop and say "lol, wait, my arm is broken, i can't escape, let's film it tomorrow"? No! The show just takes a pause, just like pro-wrestlers do, only here, you mix it a bit with the storyline, so there wouldn't be things like - in week 1 a wrestler shows up, but then, for 6 months you've never seen him.

"Wrestling is fake, and none of the moves hurt" 

Wrestling is fake, just becouse of the reason, like someone already said, that there are storylines, and pre-known winners. Try to fall 20 times on your back on a 5cm mat for couple of years, allmost every day. 

IMO, pro-wrestling is more dangerous then MMA, becouse in pro-wrestling the injuries comes with time. I'm not saying MMA is 0 dangerous, but i would prefer being KOed couple times a year (hell, who knows, maybe I would be Machida), then after 10+ years of wrestling, feel pain every day when I get out of my bed.

P.s. sorry, if there are some gramatic mistakes - my english was blinded by rage.


----------



## tyler90wm (Oct 8, 2008)

steveo412 said:


> Brock sucks lol


at 3:25 Lesnar flips off the crowd


----------



## YOURMOMWASHERE (Sep 20, 2009)

Wreslters do 300 shows a year? Even though that's a lie, 299 of those shows the wrestler won't even get a scratch. Maybe that 1 he will get a bruise or a sprained ankle. They have perfected the art of "fighting" without getting hurt.

You can't even compare MMA ( real fighting ) to prowrestling. They arent even in the same universe.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Bzaal said:


> IMO, pro-wrestling is more dangerous then MMA, becouse in pro-wrestling the injuries comes with time. I'm not saying MMA is 0 dangerous, but i would prefer being KOed couple times a year (hell, who knows, maybe I would be Machida), then after 10+ years of wrestling, feel pain every day when I get out of my bed.


Injuries come with time in MMA as well. You clearly don't understand how tough it is to train a combat sport for a living. MMA fighters regularly hurt themselves outside of an actual fight because sparring and grappling practice are dangerous in and of themselves. This idea that MMA fighters don't rack up longterm injuries, or are only in danger on fight night is ridiculous.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

YOURMOMWASHERE said:


> Wreslters do 300 shows a year? Even though that's a lie, 299 of those shows the wrestler won't even get a scratch. Maybe that 1 he will get a bruise or a sprained ankle. They have perfected the art of "fighting" without getting hurt.
> 
> You can't even compare MMA ( real fighting ) to prowrestling. They arent even in the same universe.


If they aren't getting hurt, then why are so many addicted to painkillers? And a big name wrestler will do around 300 shows a year (am I supposed to believe you over all the wrestlers who say they do 300 shows a year?). You have to remember they do a lot of house shows that don't get aired, most shows are house shows.

With all that said, to compare MMA to wrestling is stupid. It's like comparing basketball to hockey.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

YOURMOMWASHERE said:


> Wreslters do 300 shows a year? Even though that's a lie, 299 of those shows the wrestler won't even get a scratch. Maybe that 1 he will get a bruise or a sprained ankle. They have perfected the art of "fighting" without getting hurt.
> 
> You can't even compare MMA ( real fighting ) to prowrestling. They arent even in the same universe.


Ahem...



> "Physically, I could still *w**restle 300 times a year*, but mentally, I'd have a difficult time now," he said. "As much as I love wrestling, I'd rather be home with my wife and kids. One of my biggest regrets is that I didn't get to spend time with my older children."


http://weblogs.baltimoresun.com/sports/wrestling/blog/2009/05/ric_flair_and_the_baltimore_sun_on_wwe_247.html



> Dusty Rhodes said that Terry Funk was extreme before everyone else.
> 
> Dory said he wrestled *over 300 matches year after year*. He thanked the Guerrero family, the Hart family, and Gene Kiniski.
> 
> Terry thanked his wife, his daughters, their husbands, and grandchildren. He says that he wants to have a battle royal in heaven that lasts until eternity.


http://fightgameblog.com/2009/04/wwe-hall-of-fame-ceremony-live-report



> Arn was asked to compare the different styles in wrestling today with when he started with the Horsemen. Arn said that it never entered his mind that the business was a ‘work’. It is very real, and he talks about how if it wasn’t real, he would not have problems with his arm or have a seven inch scar. When he went through the curtain, it was real; and when he came back through the curtain after his match it was real. That came from *300 matches a year*, and the people that he worked for like Bill Watts, the Crocketts, and the Fullers.


http://www.411mania.com/boxing/media/23400/Arn-Anderson-Speaks-On-WWE,-Flair,-Benoit,-More.htm

Once again, I'm not comparing difficulty, just stating a few facts.


----------



## YOURMOMWASHERE (Sep 20, 2009)

hellholming said:


> If they aren't getting hurt, then why are so many addicted to painkillers? And a big name wrestler will do around 300 shows a year (am I supposed to believe you over all the wrestlers who say they do 300 shows a year?). You have to remember they do a lot of house shows that don't get aired, most shows are house shows.
> 
> With all that said, to compare MMA to wrestling is stupid. It's like comparing basketball to hockey.


They're addicted to pain killers because they are big sissies who can't take it. Lots of people get addicted to that crap these days anyway.

And no, its not like comparing basketbal to hockey. It's like comparing basketball to ballet.




vandalian said:


> Once again, I'm not comparing difficulty, just stating a few facts.


So the best proof you have are what a few pro wrestlers claimed in an inverview? These guys lie and be fake for a living, I don't take anything they say seriously.

You wwe guys are even more naive than I thought.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

YOURMOMWASHERE said:


> And no, its not like comparing basketbal to hockey. It's like comparing basketball to ballet.


Obviously I was stating that they're two completely different things. It wasn't my intention to liken one to basketball and the other to ballet.

What proof do you have that they don't work 300 shows in a year?


----------



## Bzaal (Sep 4, 2009)

HexRei said:


> Injuries come with time in MMA as well. You clearly don't understand how tough it is to train a combat sport for a living. MMA fighters regularly hurt themselves outside of an actual fight because sparring and grappling practice are dangerous in and of themselves. This idea that MMA fighters don't rack up longterm injuries, or are only in danger on fight night is ridiculous.


Did I say, that MMA isn't tough or dangerous? 

Anyways, I have nothing against MMA or its training, and I dont deny its riskiness, I just can't stand that some of you are denying abvious things about pro-wrestling, just becouse you don't like fake-sport.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

I don't see how the number of matches is relevant, what are they, an hour long? IMHO an MMA fighter that trains 6 hours a day, five days a week is still putting himself through more pain and potential for injury than a wrestler who has 300 matches a year, despite the MMA fighter only "performing" for a couple of hours every year.


----------



## YOURMOMWASHERE (Sep 20, 2009)

You're the one in denial. Wrestling is 100% fake, thus being a lot less dangerous than any mma fight.


----------



## Jeter Sucks (Jul 9, 2009)

It seems hard to compare MMA with pro wrestling. Both involve a lot of daily punishment. I would rather do the MMA schedule than PW just because of the travel. I would hate to have to take a beating and then get in my car/on a plane/etc and immediately head to another town and do it all over again.


----------



## YOURMOMWASHERE (Sep 20, 2009)

Jeter Sucks said:


> It seems hard to compare MMA with pro wrestling. Both involve a lot of daily punishment. I would rather do the MMA schedule than PW just because of the travel. I would hate to have to *take a beating and then get in my car/on a plane/etc *and immediately head to another town and do it all over again.


The thing is, they don't take a beating. It's all fake.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

YOURMOMWASHERE said:


> You're the one in denial. Wrestling is 100% fake, thus being a lot less dangerous than any mma fight.





YOURMOMWASHERE said:


> The thing is, they don't take a beating. It's all fake.


 

Dude it is scripted to a certain extent. They know who's gonna win but leave it up to the wrestlers to kinda freelance in there and make the show great.....

Thats why they say some are way more entertaining than others, take two steel cage fighters, they may go out but not all out. That dude Mick Foley went all out.......thats entertaining......It isnt fighting, nor is it real.....

BUT, the pain is, they are all injured all the time being slammed on the mat and diving off top ropes.....

Above you posted "they dont take a beating cuz its all fake"....why do they take pain killers then???:confused02:

exactly....

lets not compare MMA to Entertainment Wrestling on here dude cuz they are not the same....

CC420


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

YOURMOMWASHERE said:


> So the best proof you have are what a few pro wrestlers claimed in an inverview? These guys lie and be fake for a living, I don't take anything they say seriously.
> 
> You wwe guys are even more naive than I thought.


WWE guys? OK, now you're being ridiculous. 

You won't advance your argument by repeatedly stating that pro wrestling is fake. There's no revelation there. The men speaking in those interviews acknowledge that they are performers. None of them have pretended what they do is real competition. 

They readily admit they are performers. And the interviewers know that, too. If you don't, then you're the naive one here.

My point is that they live a tough lifestyle and put themselves through the ringer, before, during and after their performances. 

Nowhere in this thread have I advocated that lifestyle, nor have I stated it is a tougher lifestyle than that of an MMA fighter. But it's a tough lifestyle, for many reasons. There is no way you can deny that with any kind of rational argument.



HexRei said:


> I don't see how the number of matches is relevant, what are they, an hour long? IMHO an MMA fighter that trains 6 hours a day, five days a week is still putting himself through more pain and potential for injury than a wrestler who has 300 matches a year, despite the MMA fighter only "performing" for a couple of hours every year.


It's apples and oranges, sure, but you can't say working like that wouldn't wear someone down. What's more important, it's not just the performances. It's the lifestyle that destroys these guys, physically and mentally.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm also waiting for the proof that they don't work around 300 shows in a year.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

hellholming said:


> I'm also waiting for the proof that they don't work around 300 shows in a year.


There is no proof.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

I think we're off topic.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

hellholming said:


> I think we're off topic.


Seems inevitable in most Lesnar threads, however.


----------



## YOURMOMWASHERE (Sep 20, 2009)

I still fail to see how wrestling is a "tough" lifestyle. Fake fighting will never be "tough". 99% of the injuries will never be real and PW will never take 1/1000000000000th of the skill MMA fighters have....no matter how bad you wwe guys want.

Honestly, your average 12 year old skateboarder kid takes more pain risks than a "pro" wrestler.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

YOURMOMWASHERE said:


> I still fail to see how wrestling is a "tough" lifestyle. Fake fighting will never be "tough". 99% of the injuries will never be real and PW will never take 1/1000000000000th of the skill MMA fighters have....no matter how bad you wwe guys want.
> 
> Honestly, your average 12 year old skateboarder kid takes more pain risks than a "pro" wrestler.


Kid, you obviously know nothing. Getting dropped off the top of the ring through a table? Real. They saw the table so it breaks easier, but it's still a good 10ft down on minimally padded concrete. You know how wrestlers bleed? Razors. They cut their own damn faces with razors. It might not take the skill of MMA, but it takes all of the commitment. Stop trolling and leave, you're annoying the piss out of like 9000 of our members.


----------



## Elitemajik (Dec 31, 2006)

for you fools who claim its 100% fake, please tell me how you fake this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJi5JxK9lBU&feature=related


----------



## YOURMOMWASHERE (Sep 20, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> Kid, you obviously know nothing. Getting dropped off the top of the ring through a table? Real. They saw the table so it breaks easier, but it's still a good 10ft down on minimally padded concrete. You know how wrestlers bleed? Razors. They cut their own damn faces with razors. It might not take the skill of MMA, but it takes all of the commitment. Stop trolling and leave, you're annoying the piss out of like 9000 of our members.


It's all smoke and mirrors, its a show. What part of that don't you people understand?

You're calling me a kid when you watch WWE and think its real? Priceless.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Elitemajik said:


> for you fools who claim its 100% fake, please tell me how you fake this
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJi5JxK9lBU&feature=related


or this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfVJWgRTfRw


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)




----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

guys, this is just a discussion. no lives hang in the balance, so let's keep it civil.


----------



## YOURMOMWASHERE (Sep 20, 2009)

LOL? Please tell me you're trolling? Those tables are obviously made of materials to absorb the fall. Seriously, please tell me you're trolling?


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Brock Lesnar's failed shooting star press at WM 19. A big guy like that actually pulling off that move is damned impressive. Too bad he underrotated and landed on his head that night. That was supposed to be the finisher, but Brock wa so out of it after that move, Kurt Angle had to basically walk him to a victory by another move.


----------



## YOURMOMWASHERE (Sep 20, 2009)

hellholming said:


> Brock Lesnar's failed shooting star press at WM 19. A big guy like that actually pulling off that move is damned impressive. Too bad he underrotated and landed on his head that night. That was supposed to be the finisher, but Brock wa so out of it after that move, Kurt Angle had to basically walk him to a victory by another move.



The floor the pro wreslters fight on is specially designed to absorb impact to take the stress away from the fighters. If you watch closely you can see the floor bounces, it's also soft as a pillow if you push it hard.

A 3rd grader could debunk this.


----------



## Bzaal (Sep 4, 2009)

Just don't talk to that guy. Abviously, you can't learn about pro-wrestling and other plain simple stuff, in kindergarden.. :confused02:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

**Attention**



YOURMOMWASHERE said:


> It's all smoke and mirrors, its a show. What part of that don't you people understand?
> 
> *You're calling me a kid when you watch WWE and think its real? Priceless*.


 


I made it bold....this is what makes you have issues around here......

Your interpretaion of real and fake are flawed....he is calling you a kid cuz it appears through childish responses and non logical rebuttles that you are fairly young. 

We've all watched it, his point is they do get injured(Hell look at Huk Hogan with his knees)...

The biggest point is you know what people mean and are just trying to be a smartass.....

I warned you last night, stop trolling around here starting to create arguments.....You are still doing it.....

You need to not be confrontational or smart ass with people especially when your new to a forum. Would you walk into class at a new school and be a smartass to the kids in the class.....NO

Same thing here....

I hope this clarifies for you, because with the amount of disruptions your causing your presence here relly isnt productive.....

CC420


I know you have been PM'd by other staff, so lets just say this is the last warning.....K:thumbsup:


----------



## YOURMOMWASHERE (Sep 20, 2009)

Not trolling, this is what I really believe. And a lot of people agree with me. Im not insulting anybody or calling them names so I don't see why im being threatened by the mods.

I agree, when wrestlers get old their bodies fail them. So do old skateboarders, football players, soccer players, basketball players. Are they all tough too? Well, yeah they are tough to a degree but not MMA tough.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

YOURMOMWASHERE said:


> Not trolling, this is what I really believe. And a lot of people agree with me. Im not insulting anybody or calling them names so I don't see why im being threatened by the mods.
> 
> I agree, when wrestlers get old their bodies fail them. So do old skateboarders, football players, soccer players, basketball players. Are they all tough too? Well, yeah they are tough to a degree but not MMA tough.


Regardles of what you believe, here's what i know.....you are not getting along with any members and they are all complaining about you. 
To be clear my post to you wasnt an invitation to debate things......

Either you add constructive posts to conversations or you do not post.....

Stop arguing to argue, and do not respond to this post on the thread. 

Its over, if you still need to say somthing PM coldcall420 directly, otherwise...

Cut the crap....

CC420


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

might as well close this thread too.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

hellholming said:


> might as well close this thread too.


 

Lets just get back to Brock.....


Since I have forgotten the beginning of this thread, how much does the guy bench, squat, and deadlift???

Anyone got real numbers from a real source....?:confused02:

CC420


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

YOURMOMWASHERE said:


> LOL? Please tell me you're trolling? Those tables are obviously made of materials to absorb the fall. Seriously, please tell me you're trolling?


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

vandalian said:


>


Come on guys, please stop egging it on.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> Lets just get back to Brock.....
> 
> 
> Since I have forgotten the beginning of this thread, how much does the guy bench, squat, and deadlift???
> ...


 
This was a serious question.....ANYONE??

CC420


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> This was a serious question.....ANYONE??
> 
> CC420


Beats me...I say he can deadlift a Volkswagon bug... :confused02:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Lesnar once beat a T-rex to death with a redwood tree trunk.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Darkwraith said:


> Come on guys, please stop egging it on.


Sorry. Couldn't resist. But I'll try harder from now on.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

vandalian said:


> Sorry. Couldn't resist. But I'll try harder from now on.


Thanks...


Hmm..he keeps up this trying to be awesome and junk then st Legkicker will have to put him in his place...


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

St. Leg Kicker could bench pres Brock with a finger....:thumbsup:

CC420


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

14 pages devoted to an old 5 second WWE youtube clip? C'mon now....


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Anyway, Lesnar has nothing on CharlieZ.


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

If memory serves there was a interview or a friend telling a story about Brock and what he can bench. It went something like

Somebody: Hey what do you bench?
Brock: Whatever I want!

So there you have it 

But seriously I kind of want to know to, just curious.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Kodiac26170 said:


> Thanks for the lesson on ethics. I got what I posted from an email that was sent to me. Never heard of bleacher report untill you brought it up. Thanks for telling on me....whaaaa..whaaa:sad02::sad02:
> 
> To get back on subject, does the fact of where those stats came from make them false? I posted a valid post to contribute to the thread and immediatly the hating started. You have asked me what the hell I was thinking, you called me a douche....Whatever, I am over it, and I am not even gonna tattle on you.


First, sorry for calling you a douche...I thought you knowingly posted info from a website then denied it.

Second, yes blogs are not credible sources for statistics or anything other then opinions. Curt Angle said he once saw Brock bench 695...do I believe him? Hell NOOOOO!!! Especially when you consider the raw bench record is only 715. And Curt is a complete jack ass that doesn't know his ass from his elbow. 

Third, I didn't mean anything by the sentence, "what the hell were you thinking" other then I was trying to point out that Vince Young does not belong in a sentence with two of the best NFL players of all time unless that sentence has a very large "but" in it to emphasize how different he is from the other two. 

Never meant to offend you man...sorry to come off that way...I was just really suprised. And will send some pos rep back because I believe you did not knowingly plagiarize...when I can. Gotta spread.


----------



## turbohall (Aug 6, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> This was a serious question.....ANYONE??
> 
> CC420


Brock squats like 750lbs benches around 475 and runs the 40 in 4.6 seconds. Didnt say anything about deadlift.

http://www.maxim.com/sports/articles/79275/brock-lesnar-.html

Read this article and you will see all about Brock. Even the Vikings scouts was like WOW.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

turbohall said:


> Brock squats like 750lbs benches around 475 and runs the 40 in 4.6 seconds. Didnt say anything about deadlift.
> 
> http://www.maxim.com/sports/articles/79275/brock-lesnar-.html
> 
> Read this article and you will see all about Brock. Even the Vikings scouts was like WOW.


 

Cool thanks dude, in that case I think I could kick his ass:confused05:

CC420


Thread might be back on track.......:thumbsup:


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Tank Abbott could bench press 600lbs.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZsx-IQrkME


I can't believe how much of a Lesnar hater I am. But seriously, nothing in this thread has been super impressive for Lesnar's weight and build.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Tank Abbott could bench press 600lbs.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZsx-IQrkME
> 
> ...


That's the amazing part; his weight and build. :confused03: He can run a 4.7 40 for God sakes, cut him some slack.


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

Lesnar is strong and fast no doubt....but pretty much every single DE and many LBs and other linemen in the NFL have those type of numbers. Hell, Brock didn't even make the practice squad of the queens and a couple years later dominates the UFC.

IMO, once the pay get's good (comparable to other pro sports) we are going to see huge/strong/fast athletes from American colleges pour in.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Freiermuth said:


> Lesnar is strong and fast no doubt....but pretty much every single DE and many LBs and other linemen in the NFL have those type of numbers. Hell, Brock didn't even make the practice squad of the queens and a couple years later dominates the UFC.
> 
> IMO, once the pay get's good (comparable to other pro sports) we are going to see huge/strong/fast athletes from American colleges pour in.


Lesnar's athleticism isn't what kept him from making it in the NFL, it was his lack of football experience. Even so the Vikings wanted to keep him in their system and send him over to NFL Europe for a year or two.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

YOURMOMWASHERE said:


> It's all smoke and mirrors, its a show. What part of that don't you people understand?
> 
> You're calling me a kid when you watch WWE and think its real? Priceless.


No one said I think it's real kiddo, there are undeniable facts that you seem to be missing, some of it is real. You're just being an ignorant troll


----------

